# Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!



## Doc (17. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen,

da die Ratschläge des Tierarztes hier in der Nähe nicht geholfen haben und die Behandlung mit Tetra MediFin keine Wirkung gezeigt hat (außer, dass er sich nicht mehr scheuert und springt), habe ich mich an zwei Koi-Ärzte gewandt und möchte auch Euch fragen, was es sein kann und wie man am besten behandelt.

Schaut selbst ...


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Hey Markus,

das an der Schwanzflosse, ist das ein offener Bruch eines Flossenstrahls oder eine Art Geschwür?

Die restlichen Wunden mit 3% Wasserstoffperoxid reinigen und mit einer Wundversiegelung (Propolis, Blauspray, KoiCare) betsreichen/besprühen.

Den Koi separat in einem QB halten, mit tägl. TWW, einem kleinen Filter und ausreichend Sauerstoff.

Das wird wieder.

Allerdings sollte mal die Ursache für die Wunden gesucht werden ... hast Du eine Idee?

Mandy


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Hi Mandy,

das an der Heckflosse ist son Glibber mit rotem Zeugs drin ... also eher ein Geschwür ... die anderen Stellen hat er, denke ich, weil ihm das da hinten auf den Keks geht oder eben __ Parasiten ... hab leider kein Mikroskop und der Gute lässt sich auch nur sehr schwer festhalten :/ ....

Die Mittel müsste ich mir dann morgen Abend besorgen ... wie oft sollte man die Stellen denn behandeln?


----------



## katja (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*



> habe ich mich an zwei Koi-Ärzte gewandt



ja was meinten die denn? :?


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Die haben die Fotos heute Vormittag bekommen. Bin mal gespannt :/


----------



## Moonlight (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Die Wundreinigung und Behandlung in der ersten Zeit möglich täglichst ...
Wenn Du siehst das die Wundränder blaß werden, beginnt die Heilung ... dann das Wasserstoffperoxid weglassen und alle 2-3Tage die Versiegelung rauf.

Beim Geschwür würde ich es genauso machen ...

Mandy


----------



## Doc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Also einer der Doc`s meint folgendes:

"Haben Sie irgendwelche Mittel zu Wundbehandlung von Koi im Haus?
Ansonsten tut es auch Betaisodonna Salbe aus der Apotheke.
Die Stellen gut einschmieren und das ganze alle zwei Tage wiederholen
Aufpassen, daß nichts von der Salbe auf die Kiemen kommt."

Muss ich den Koi einzeln halten? Ich hab kein Becken dafür  ... Wäre demnächst geplant gewesen :/


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

ein Planschbecken tut auch übergangsweise, die gibts doch schon für 50 Euro mit 70 cm Höhe und 3 metern breite


----------



## Doc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Ja, aber die Katzen hier  ....

Was mache ich denn hinten an der Schwanzflosse?


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

gegen die Katzen kannst Du doch ein Laubschutznetz drüber spannen


----------



## Doc (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Grrr ... gestern umsonst 40 KM gefahren ... wozu ruft man an und fragt nach, ob ein Händler solche Produkte hat ... is man dann vor Ort ... ne, wer hat ihnen sowas denn gesagt ... und das nennt sich dann größtes Zoofachgeschäft ... Tzzzz ...

Ich werds hiermit versuchen:

Koi Care Paramedic Kit Komplettset für äußere Verletzungen


Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Doc (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Sooo ... Medizin da, Becken da -> Wasser marsch und umgesetzt ... vorher behandelt ... das tut einem voll leid irgendwie finde ich :/ ... aber ich hoffe, es hilft und es heilt ab 

Hat Goldies und nen Koi Kollegen mit im Becken - bin gespannt! Hoffe, dass es OK ist, wenn er draußen ist?

Wie oft soll ich denn Wasser wechseln? Was ist sonst noch zu beachten?


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Hey Markus,

draußen ist schon okay. Stell ihn nur nicht in die Sonne ... sonst haste an einem sonnigen Tag Fischsuppe.
TWW bitte täglich ca. 10-15%.

Wieviel Goldis haste denn mit drin? Mach nicht zu viel Fisch ... Du hast keinen Filter am Becken (oder kommt noch einer?).
Ein Koi als Gesellschaft reicht ....

Na dann "gute Besserung" 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Morgen Markus 
Alle wunden mit einem Skalpel sauber kratzen Jod drauf das geht auch in der Not
2 -3 mal am Tag 
Gruss R.


----------



## Moonlight (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Alle wunden mit einem Skalpel sauber kratzen ...



Na Du bist ja nicht schlecht ... das wäre das Letzte was ich nehmen würde. Ein kleiner Ausrutscher und der Fisch ist in 2 Hälften geteilt ... zumal der Fisch ja nicht immer so still hält.

Nimm lieber saubere Wattestäbchen ...

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

also ich hab ja meinen leider verstorbenen 40 cm Koi seziert, muss sagen, selbst mit Skalpell kriegste den fast nicht auf.....     ganz schön zähe Viecher


----------



## Frankia (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Hallo Markus

dein Becken sieht sehr gut aus, aber wie steht es mit den Wassertemperaturen im Becken?

Ich weis zwar nicht, wie kalt (warm) es bei euch nachts ist, aber bedenke, dass das Wasser tagsüber sehr viel wärmer ist als nachts durch die Abkühlung............
Wenn du mehr als 2 ° Temperaturunterschied zwischen Tag und Nacht hast, wirst du wohl kaum einen vernünftigen Heilunsprozess erreichen, da bei diesen "Wechselbädern" die Fische stark gestresst werden und auf die Behandlung kaum reagieren............

Abhilfe:
Becken zumindest nachts abdecken, von außen mit Luftpolsterfolie isolieren und 
eventl. leicht heizen, damit du eine einigermaßen konstante Temperatur erhälst.............



> Nimm lieber saubere Wattestäbchen



wobei sie Recht hat, niemals mit einem scharfen Gegenstand den Fisch säübern, es sein denn du willst ihn schlachten entschuppen, aber dafür gibt es bessere Werkzeuge............


----------



## Joerg (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Hallo Markus,
die 10+% WW von Mandy sind schon nötig, das geht dann auch gut ohne Filter.
Starke Temperaturschwankungen ist nicht gut, besser das Becken in einem geschlossenen Raum oder mit Heizer abfedern.


----------



## Patrick K (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Hallo 
könnte man nicht "Schwimmer"an dem Becken befestigen und das ganze im Teich schwimmen lassen ? 
Dann hätte man zumindest ein Problem weniger

Keine 2°c hoch oder runter

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Doc (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Die Temperatur in dem Becken bleibt, finde ich persönlich sehr cool, konstant ... sogar nachts und auch tagsüber ... sind fast 700 Liter drin ... 3/4 Teichwasser, 1 /4 Leitungswasser.

Ich hab die erste Behandlung im Kescher durchgeführt ... nicht ganz optimal ... ich weiß ... Soll ich den Fisch echt auf nen nasses Handtuch legen, die Wunde trocknen, Zeugs drauf und rein ... Salbe drauf ... antrocknen lassen? ... Wie lange darf denn ein Fisch ohne Wasser sein? Ich hab da ein wenig Schiss ...


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Moin Markus,

Keine Angst ... wenn Du zugüg arbeitest passiert nichts ... so 1-2min kann der Fisch ohne Wasser auskommen und Du hast kein schlechtes Gewissen hinterher. Sicher geht das noch länger, aber das würde ich gar nicht ausprobieren wollen...
Ich habs immer so gehalten, dass ich den Fisch während der Behandlung mit Namen anspreche und beruhigend mit ihm spreche.
Jetzt mag mich der ein oder andere für bekloppt halten, aber ich könnte schwören das hat geholfen und der Fisch war ruhiger.

Die Salbe (KoiCare) muß nicht antrocknen. Aber mir fällt gerade ein, das Becken mußt Du gut belüften wenn Du das Zeug benutzt 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

unser Koipatient war auch 1-2 Minuten auf dem Trockenen, ich hab sie immer in ein nasses Tuch eingeschlagen, das ging gut... man kann sogar länger an den Tieren arbeiten, wenn man ne ,,Wasserbeatmung " macht, also ne kleine Pumpe in nen Eimer packt und per SChlauch das Maul/ Kiemen mit Wasser durchspült


----------



## Frankia (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*



> unser Koipatient war auch 1-2 Minuten auf dem Trockenen



was den Fisch auch sehr beruhigt, den Kopf des Fisches mit dem nassen Lappen/Handtuch zudecken............


----------



## I.koi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*



Doc schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> da die Ratschläge des Tierarztes hier in der Nähe nicht geholfen haben und die Behandlung mit Tetra MediFin keine Wirkung gezeigt hat (außer, dass er sich nicht mehr scheuert und springt), habe ich mich an zwei Koi-Ärzte gewandt und möchte auch Euch fragen, was es sein kann und wie man am besten behandelt.
> 
> Schaut selbst ...



Medifin ist zwar gut für Goldfische, jedoch nicht für Kois. In Medifin fehlt ein Wirkstoff der sehr wichtig ist. auch die angegebene Dosis ist für Koi zu gering. Man sollte 10% mehr nehmen laut DR. Bretzinger.

Versuche es mit "Koi Clean". Dies bekommst du ausschließlich nur bei SAKANAYA in Markdorf. Er versendet auch.

In Koi Clean ist der wichtige Bestandteil der in Medifin fehlt..... Ich wusste wie des heißt, man echt habs vergessen...... Auf jeden Fall tötet es alles an Erregern ab die in Wunden sind und schadet dem Filter nicht.

Schau hier so sieht das aus im Wasser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVz8NhSPFz8


Hier die Infos dazu:

http://www.healthypond.de/::11.html


Ruf den Herrn in Markdorf am besten mal an. Sag Ihm nen Gruß von einem Koifreund aus Illerrieden, dann weiß er das ich dich schicke und du wirst sehn er hilft dir zu 100%.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Doc (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

 ...hats nicht gepackt ... leider  ... War einen Tag nicht da und nen Freund hatte noch das Wasser gewechselt ... ich mach aber niemanden einen Vorwurf ... aber schon ein wenig traurig.


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

mein Beileid hast Du, mir gings ja letztens genauso :-(


----------



## I.koi (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Lass bitte einen KHV abstrich machen, solltest Ihn noch nicht entsorgt haben. Es gibt derzeit eine verschwächte Form von KHV.

Mir hat es innerhalb der letzten 4 Wochen 5 Kois dahin gerafft.........


----------



## Doc (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Hi Illerkoi,

der Koi wurde nach dem Kauf bereits negativ auf KHV getestet. So ganz schlau werd ich nicht draus, was der Fisch hatte, denn von den "kleinen" Schrammen und dem Geschwür an der Flosse wird er wohl kaum verstorben sein. Er hatte eine blutige Brustflosse / Muskel - sah man vorher aber nicht? ... Hmmmm ... Wirklich schade um den großen


----------



## Frankia (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Koi Patient ... leider immernoch ... Hilfe!*

Den wirklichen Grund wirst du nur erfahren, wenn du den Fisch veterinärärztlich (Labor) untersuchen läßt, alles andere sind Vermutungen....................

und noch einmal hier einen guten Rat:

*keine * Mittelchen in den Teich, auch noch so gut gemeinte, wenn keine genau ärztliche Diagnose vorliegt....................

Tut mir echt Leid, dass er es nicht gepackt hat:

@Illerkoi



> Mir hat es innerhalb der letzten 4 Wochen 5 Kois dahin gerafft........



wenn es KHV ist, ist der Teich samt Anlage erledigt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

von einer "abgeschächten" Form habe ich noch nie etwas gehört.. 
          gibt es da entsprechende Infos oder Quellen...wäre auch für die Leser hier interssant!


----------

